# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Ecje qe cmend burrat - The Walk That Drives Men Wild

## Viola.V

Majtas, djathtas, majtas , djathtas ....kjo eshte menyra per te ecur apo jo ? Por ecja nuk eshte vetem te shkojme nga pika A ne B .

Ecni ne kete menyre:
Mundesite jane qe e keni pare tek te tjerat ,ose edhe e keni bere vete pa e kuptuar bukurine dhe energjine e saj .
Koka duhet mbajtur lart , shpatullat mbahen nga mbrapa dhe nxjerr gjoksin perpara .Krahet i leviz lirshem para - mbrapa , ndersa me vithet leviz nga njera ane te tjetra . Pesha e trupit eshte me teper te thembrat . Ndoshta mund te marri shume praktike , por duhet  perseritur kjo mantra tek vetja juaj kur ecni "Shpatullat , Vithet , Thembrat ..."

Duke ecur ne kete menyre jo vetem qe na ben me "perveluese", por ndihemi me sexy dhe me shume konfidente . 

Ecja na ben ne femrat qe te ndihemi me feminine ....Cfare do shtonit me shume ?!
Meshkujt : cfare do t'ju pelqente me teper se ecja tek nje femer ?!

http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/love-sex/t...-14-cosmo.html

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

"Kur duan te ecin me taka,edhe se jane topalle."

----------


## Izadora

> Koka duhet mbajtur lart , shpatullat mbahen nga mbrapa dhe nxjerr gjoksin perpara .Krahet i leviz lirshem para - mbrapa , ndersa me vithet leviz nga njera ane te tjetra . Pesha e trupit eshte me teper te thembrat . Ndoshta mund te marri shume praktike , por duhet perseritur kjo mantra tek vetja juaj kur ecni "Shpatullat , Vithet , Thembrat ..."


Kjo jep pershtypjen e nje femre mendjemadhe , don't  touch :-)

----------


## skender76

> Majtas, djathtas, majtas , djathtas ....kjo eshte menyra per te ecur apo jo ? Por ecja nuk eshte vetem te shkojme nga pika A ne B .
> 
> Ecni ne kete menyre:
> Mundesite jane qe e keni pare tek te tjerat ,ose edhe e keni bere vete pa e kuptuar bukurine dhe energjine e saj .
> Koka duhet mbajtur lart , shpatullat mbahen nga mbrapa dhe nxjerr gjoksin perpara .Krahet i leviz lirshem para - mbrapa , ndersa me vithet leviz nga njera ane te tjetra . Pesha e trupit eshte me teper te thembrat . Ndoshta mund te marri shume praktike , por duhet  perseritur kjo mantra tek vetja juaj kur ecni "Shpatullat , Vithet , Thembrat ..."
> 
> Duke ecur ne kete menyre jo vetem qe na ben me "perveluese", por ndihemi me sexy dhe me shume konfidente . 
> 
> Ecja na ben ne femrat qe te ndihemi me feminine ....Cfare do shtonit me shume ?!
> ...


Megjithmen qe asht pervluse....por vetem per me ba nja dy metra drejt krevatit...... ne kushte te tjera nje femer e atill n'syte e mi asht vetem qesharake....

----------


## Izadora

Skender qesharake nuk mund ta thuash 




> Koka duhet mbajtur lart , shpatullat mbahen nga mbrapa dhe nxjerr gjoksin perpara .


Kjo tregon nje femer mosperfillse , teper krenare per veten dhe nqs arrin ti besh ato dy metra me te , do te te duhet shume pune  :ngerdheshje: 

ps. Mendimi im  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Linda5

> Megjithmen qe asht pervluse....*por vetem per me ba nja dy* *metra drejt krevatit*...... ne kushte te tjera nje femer e atill n'syte e mi asht vetem qesharake....


Si shkon drejt krevatit ti .me hap ushtarak? :ngerdheshje: 

Vetem ke krevati  e ke menjen ti,kalamon i shpajfet  :perqeshje:

----------


## Vdekja

Po me doket shumë mund kur mundesh me e qmend mashkullin edhe me pak !

----------


## skender76

> Si shkon drejt krevatit ti .me hap ushtarak?
> 
> Vetem ke krevati  e ke menjen ti,kalamon i shpajfet


Moj ti  :ngerdheshje: 

Me t'vertet qe nuk duhet tepru, sepse kalon ne vulgaritet, kshtu mendoj un.
E folura, shikimi, inteligjenca.....e bejn te kendshme nje femer, pse jo edhe te duket seksi.

----------


## Linda5

> Moj ti 
> 
> Me t'vertet qe nuk duhet tepru, sepse kalon ne vulgaritet, kshtu mendoj un.
> *E folura, shikimi, inteligjenca.....e bejn te kendshme nje femer, pse jo edhe te duket seksi*.




Ktu jam shum dakort me ty :buzeqeshje: 

Shyqyr qe fole njiher tamam :perqeshje:

----------


## Viola.V

> Kjo jep pershtypjen e nje femre mendjemadhe , don't  touch :-)


Jo ,aspak !
Te jesh mendjemadhe do te thote te kesh nje krenari fallco, t'i japesh rendesi vetes ne menyre te egzagjeruar , nje mos-respektim egoistik i te tjereve .
Te mbash koken lart , te levizesh duart lirshem ,te mbash shpatullat mbrapa etc do te thote "te shikosh me intuite" , do te thote te kesh konfidence ,qe "di se ku shkel"....Me nje fjale tregon KONTROLL .
Te mbash koken poshte tregon, qe ne fillim duhet te shikosh para se te shkelesh diku ....eshte vend i panjohur per ty ...dmth eshte antonimi per konfidence, qe do te thote PA SIGURI . Eshte njesoj sikur te shikosh  tastieren kur shkruan dhe jo ekranin e computer .

Te jesh mendjemadhe do te thote mosperfillje , ndersa nje ecje e tille me krenari kerkon vemendjen e te tjereve , eshte nje joshje ( ne kuptimin e mire te fjales ).

You are out there to tell in a very lovely and attractive way : - Hey, here I am ! 

You are not there to show off  & scare them : " Catch me if you can ! " or "Hey you, get lost ! "

Syri jot qe ke vene ne avatar ( edhe pse shikon larte ) tregon krenari, inteligjence , kontroll, horizont , prespektive , bukuri natyrale, qartesi , open - minded , intuite ,elegance, tolerance/vendosmeri , shprese, epersi, origjinalitet ,efikase   .....etc 
....DI SE CFARE KERKON NGA JETA .

Nje foto = 1.000 fjale .
Nje ecje = Shume karakteristika  = Nje imazh ( tregon se kush je )

Nqs kjo ecje kuptohet " Don't touch" - aq me mire se do te afrohen vetem ata qe ja vlejne ....
Your attitude = You are worth to your self and only to selective people.
It's called pre-screening process . Your are worthy and your time it's not to be wasted .
You belong !

ps: me falni nqs ndonjehere perdor anglisht , por nuk me dalin lirshem ne shqip dhe po t'i perkthej e humbasin kuptimin e tyre .Hope you understand me !

----------


## skender76

> Skender qesharake nuk mund ta thuash 
> 
> 
> Kjo tregon nje femer mosperfillse , teper krenare per veten dhe nqs arrin ti besh ato dy metra me te , do te te duhet shume pune 
> 
> ps. Mendimi im :-)


 :pa dhembe: 
Dmth, nese: "Nxjerr gjoksin perpara dhe vithet i leviz nga njera ane te tjetra" = me femer krenare.

----------


## TiaraT

Sa gjera koti i cmendin meshkujt...!

----------


## INFINITY©

> Megjithmen qe asht pervluse....por vetem per me ba nja dy metra drejt krevatit...... *ne kushte te tjera nje femer e atill n'syte e mi asht vetem qesharake..*..


Me c'duket, Skenderi pelqeka femrat kurrizdale dhe kokeulura qe nuk tregon asgje tjeter pervec se eshte nje femer e perulur, shume e pasigurte ne vetevete, dhe me low self-esteem. 

Megjithate une nuk kuptoj se c'ka per te cmendur burrat nje ecje e femres me koken lart. Ajo mund t'i tregoje nje burri shume gjera rreth femres por jo qe te arrij deri aty sa ta cmendi.

----------


## skender76

> Me c'duket, Skenderi pelqeka femrat kurrizdale dhe kokeulura qe nuk tregon asgje tjeter pervec se eshte nje femer e perulur, shume e pasigurte ne vetevete, dhe me *low self-esteem*. 
> 
> Megjithate une nuk kuptoj se c'ka per te cmendur burrat nje ecje e femres me koken lart. Ajo mund t'i tregoje nje burri shume gjera rreth femres por jo qe te arrij deri aty sa ta cmendi.


INFINITY© un desha vetem t'hap pak kendin e biseds ne temen e hapur nga Viola.V. 

Meqense ma kalove pak n'personale, dhe duke t'konsideru femer inteligjente dhe njekohsisht shoqe, te bej nje pytje: 
- Si duhte t'hecim ne meshkujt, "çfar" duhet t'nxjerrim perpara....qe t'ju bejm ju femrave te çmendeni?

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Dmth, nese: "*Nxjerr gjoksin perpara dhe vithet i leviz nga njera ane te tjetra*" = me femer krenare.


snero,

ne futboll, kjo quhet varianti SS,...lol

si ato cokollatat twix,...

 :perqeshje: 

aty menjen ne msim... :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

> INFINITY© un desha vetem t'hap pak kendin e biseds ne temen e hapur nga Viola.V. 
> 
> Meqense ma kalove pak n'personale, dhe duke t'konsideru femer inteligjente dhe njekohsisht shoqe, te bej nje pytje: 
> - Si duhte t'hecim ne meshkujt, "çfar" duhet t'nxjerrim perpara....qe t'ju bejm ju femrave te çmendeni?


A nuk ishe ti qe shkrove se nje femer qe ecen me koken lart, gjoksin perpara dhe shpatullat mbrapa duket qesharake?! Sa per djeni nje femer qe ecen me koken lart dhe me shpatullat mbrapa dhe qe ka gjoks, nuk duket aq qesharake sa kujton ti se nuk eshte se ajo po ben trapezin duke ecur, por thjesht e mban trupin drejt. lol

Nqs nje mashkull pyet se cfare duhet te nxjerri perpara, do te thote qe s'ka ca te nxjerri perpara.  :shkelje syri:  

Megjithate sic e kam shkruar me lart, te thuash qe ecja e nje femre e cmend nje mashkull eshte shume e tepruar. Do te cmendesh nje femer ti Skendero, jepi nje veshtrim asaj, po nje veshtrim ama qe ta bej ate te mendohet dy here se ku eshte dhe ja e cmende.  :perqeshje:  Sa do rrojme t'ju mesojme?  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Sturmgewehr

nuk pajtohem me ket me lart, femrat qe ecin ashtu duken shum fallco, te ecish sic e ke te ecuren natyrale dhe jo si supermodelet ne piste.

me falco e ecur se ajo ska.

kjo ska te beje fare me vetbesimin apo me krenarin, ecja nuk ka te beje fare me te, bash ne te kunderten e shpreh mos vetbesimin ose kompleksin e vet dhe nevojen per te terheq vemendje, ky lloj i te shkuarit eshte vetem per te terheq vemendjen te tjervbe zakonisht njerzit qe kan nevoj per vemendje jan njerez me vetbesim te ulet dhe komplekse inferioriteti dhe mundohen te mbahe ose tregohen sa me shum.

Tipat te sigurt jan shum natyral edhe nuk kan nevoj qe ta shprehin at  SHOFEM MUA jasht.

----------


## skender76

> A nuk ishe ti qe shkrove se nje femer qe ecen me koken lart, gjoksin perpara dhe shpatullat mbrapa duket qesharake?! Sa per djeni nje femer qe ecen me koken lart dhe me shpatullat mbrapa dhe qe ka gjoks, nuk duket aq qesharake sa kujton ti se nuk eshte se ajo po ben trapezin duke ecur, por thjesht e mban trupin drejt. lol
> 
> *Nqs nje mashkull pyet se cfare duhet te nxjerri perpara, do te thote qe s'ka ca te nxjerri perpara. * 
> 
> Megjithate sic e kam shkruar me lart, te thuash qe ecja e nje femre e cmend nje mashkull eshte shume e tepruar. Do te cmendesh nje femer ti Skendero, jepi nje veshtrim asaj, po nje veshtrim ama qe ta bej ate te mendohet dy here se ku eshte dhe ja e cmende.  Sa do rrojme t'ju mesojme?





INFINITY©, tu drejtova shum miqsisht, dhe kjo qe shkrujte ti s'ishte nje pergjigje....

Gjithsesi, duke parashiku qe mund t'me "pergjigjeshe" si me siper,  kam nje pytje rezerve:
- Nje nene, mund ti jepte keshi leksionesh femijes se saj?





ps. INFINITY© kam konsiderat per ty, ndaj dhe m'pelqen t'bisedojm.

----------


## INFINITY©

> INFINITY©, tu drejtova shum miqsisht, dhe kjo qe shkrujte ti s'ishte nje pergjigje....
> 
> Gjithsesi, duke parashiku qe mund t'me "pergjigjeshe" si me siper,  kam nje pytje rezerve:
> - Nje nene, mund ti jepte keshi leksionesh femijes se saj?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. INFINITY© kam konsiderat per ty, ndaj dhe m'pelqen t'bisedojm.


Kush eshte nena ketu dhe kush eshte femija? E di qe te pelqen te besh interesantin por ke gjetur njeriun e gabuar. 

Konsideratat mbaji per ndonje tjeter se une s'kam nevoje.

----------


## skender76

> Kush eshte nena ketu dhe kush eshte femija? E di qe te pelqen te besh interesantin por ke gjetur njeriun e gabuar. 
> 
> Konsideratat mbaji per ndonje tjeter se une s'kam nevoje.





Nuk t'kerkova gje tjeter, perveç se pak mirsjellje ne bised. 
Po m'vjen keq qe e mendon ne ket mnyr.

"Do bej si do bej...."

----------

